# Fred Neate Tandom



## Shiner-W (21 May 2018)

Does anyone else have a Fred Neate Tandom. Is pre war and made in a shop in the Mile End Road East London. Picked it up in a jumble sale. I’ve only seen reference to Fred Neate in an old gazette from a London Club. Apparently one of the members upgraded to a Fred Neate TT bike


----------



## biggs682 (21 May 2018)

Shiner-W said:


> Does anyone else have a Fred Neate Tandom. Is pre war and made in a shop in the Mile End Road East London. Picked it up in a jumble sale. I’ve only seen reference to Fred Neate in an old gazette from a London Club. Apparently one of the members upgraded to a Fred Neate TT bike



Never heard of him or them but would love to see some pictures please


----------

